# Issues with Kontakt in Reaper?



## Teal Seal (Jul 4, 2013)

I created a Kontakt instrument and it runs fine in Cubase, but in Reaper, there's no sound. Even the meters don't move, so it's not just a routing issue.

MIDI channel is correct. It even shows activity. In the sidebar window (edit mode) with Monitor Groups, I can see that the groups are being triggered just like they're supposed to, so it must be getting MIDI and the scripting must be working. Just no output.

Standalone is fine. In Cubase is fine. Reaper . . . dead. Other Kontakt instruments play, but not mine. It seems like this must be a Reaper issue? Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 4, 2013)

I would post this at the Reaper forums. There are not many of us Reaper users here.

Try right clicking in the TCP and selecting insert virtual instrument track. Then put in an instance of Kontakt with another patch to make sure it is working. If it does, them drag your patch over the other one and test.

Are you making sure to click the green arrow for monitoring. Are you arming the track?


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 4, 2013)

Open Kontakt on a track and do the following

1. Right click the recording button and select your midi keyboard you want to play with.

2. Arm it for recording.

3. Turn input monitoring on

4. Make sure you have your kontakt instruments going to the right outputs.

Hope that helps


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 5, 2013)

Probably the Reaper track output is routed to some different target than your speakers. 

Just in order to supplement what Dan-Jay said - this is how you can proceed systematically from source to target:

1. Make sure the channel gets the midi (midi activity is shown in the channel)
2. Make sure the Kontakt instrument gets the midi (midi activity is shown in Kontakt)
3. Make sure Kontakt produces sound - often only happens with modwheel not zero (volume meter in Kontakt flickers.).
4. Make sure Kontakt puts out sound - and in the correct audio channel you want to use - usually 1/2 (check in the output panel of Kontakt).
5. Make sure the Reaper track is routed to your Master channel (check that in the routing menu that is behind the I/O button in each track). The master meter should flicker now.
6. Make sure the Master channel is correctly routed to your audio interface (check that in Options -> Preferences -> Devices.

Principially no issues with Kontakt in Reaper here.

HTH Hannes


----------



## Teal Seal (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. Kontakt is actually working fine in Reaper with other instruments (including my own.) I use Kontakt in Reaper all the time. It's just this one particular instrument won't make any sound. Plays fine in standalone and in Cubase, but loaded in Reaper . . . silent. Weird. >8o


----------

